# Best Degree



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 13, 2020)

What would be the best degree/study for someone who cant do basic math? 
@Patrick Baitman @Yuyevon @sytyl @Syobevoli @TRUE_CEL @MoeZart


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Sep 13, 2020)

Over if you can't do math. Take bio if you're looking for options in stem field. Next best is degree in economics or something but your doodoo brain sucks at math.


----------



## Deleted member 9355 (Sep 13, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> Next best is degree in economics or something but your doodoo brain sucks at math.


this tbh just get good at maths lmao if you want to get money


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 13, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> Over if you can't do math. Take bio if you're looking for options in stem field. Next best is degree in economics or something but your doodoo brain sucks at math.


besides economics and IT i dropped every STEM course. 
and im borderline on having an F grade for both of them.

I saw that here in NL processoperator makes like 3k after 1 year of experience


----------



## Stare (Sep 13, 2020)

Look at the ones that pay the most in your country and go for it but don't pick something you don't like, spending the rest of your life doing something you dislike must be painful.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 13, 2020)

Stare said:


> Look at the ones that pay the most in your country and go for it but don't pick something you don't like, spending the rest of your life doing something you dislike must be painful.


yes, thats my biggest dillema.
the best paying jobs here are slaving away in a cubicle 24/7 tier.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 13, 2020)

Blast T and become a model 
There is no other option


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 13, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Blast T and become a model
> There is no other option


im 5'8


----------



## Acnno (Sep 13, 2020)

How old are you @Papabakvet


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 13, 2020)

Acnno said:


> How old are you @Papabakvet


Almost 17. We need to pick the study/college we're going to this year or max january next year


----------



## Acnno (Sep 13, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Almost 17. We need to pick the study/college we're going to this year or max january next year


Wtf, already? Where the fuck do you live


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 13, 2020)

Acnno said:


> Wtf, already? Where the fuck do you live


The Netherlands.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 13, 2020)

if you are bad at math and logic then you are basically a foid


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 13, 2020)

medicine, then go into plastic surgery. If you can't do the math in medicine then you're just lazy.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 13, 2020)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> if you are bad at math and logic then you are basically a foid


cope


----------



## UNCHAINED (Sep 13, 2020)

gender studies.


----------



## Deleted member 5001 (Sep 13, 2020)

Ik word leraar Economie: Weinig werkdruk, Fijne uren en vakantiedagen, Redelijk betaald krijgen en makkelijke stof qua opleiding. 

Misschien is de PABO iets voor jou?


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 13, 2020)

MCrackwhore said:


> Ik word leraar Economie: Weinig werkdruk, Fijne uren en vakantiedagen, Redelijk betaald krijgen en makkelijke stof qua opleiding.
> 
> Misschien is de PABO iets voor jou?


word wss mbo tbh tbh.
maar nee man heb ik t geduld niet voor


----------



## Deleted member 5001 (Sep 13, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> word wss mbo tbh tbh.
> maar nee man heb ik t geduld niet voor


Weet je al wat voor opleiding? 

Het grootste probleem wat ik heb met Mbo zijn dat zelfs met BOL-opleidingen je anderhalf jaar stage moet lopen.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Sep 13, 2020)

What do you define as basic math, calculus 1, trigonometry, algebra or what level?


----------



## zeroshame (Sep 13, 2020)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> if you are bad at math and logic then you are basically a foid


Maths is gay and autist tier
JFL @mathfags who think they're high T because they juggle numbers lmao


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 13, 2020)

africancel said:


> What do you define as basic math, calculus 1, trigonometry, algebra or what level?


all those three, cant do any of them


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 13, 2020)

MCrackwhore said:


> Weet je al wat voor opleiding?
> 
> Het grootste probleem wat ik heb met Mbo zijn dat zelfs met BOL-opleidingen je anderhalf jaar stage moet lopen.


civiele techniek etc, zit een heel klein beetje wiskunde bij.
of de vormgeving/creative sector of kok/toerisme


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Sep 13, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> all those three, cant do any of them



That basically means you can't do most STEM or finance/business course.

Your best option is probably law if you intend on going to uni. Nursing or physician assistant are also good stable careers which don't require high iq.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 13, 2020)

MCrackwhore said:


> Weet je al wat voor opleiding?
> 
> Het grootste probleem wat ik heb met Mbo zijn dat zelfs met BOL-opleidingen je anderhalf jaar stage moet lopen.


krijg je tijdens die stage ook betaald of?


----------



## LOOKMAXXER (Sep 13, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Almost 17. We need to pick the study/college we're going to this year or max january next year


same i gotta pick this week or max next week


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Sep 13, 2020)

media, if you're high tier normie you can get far


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 13, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> media, if you're high tier normie you can get far


was considering that too tbh


LOOKMAXXER said:


> same i gotta pick this week or max next week


lifes tough brosel


----------



## LOOKMAXXER (Sep 13, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> was considering that too tbh
> 
> lifes tough brosel


computer science or finance = Easy money , but u gotta improve ur math skills


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Sep 13, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> was considering that too tbh
> 
> lifes tough brosel


ngl im in the same boat as you bro i'm on my final year of highschool and i am also braindead. i'm well-versed in the arts but everybody knows art don't pay nothing but scraps so gg still trying to decide man.

wanted to do law but the problem is i live in a small town and i'm pretty sure a law degree doesn't hold up well when you wanna travel abroad to work in another country bc laws differ

jfl it's over, washing dishes at an italian restaurant it is


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 13, 2020)

LOOKMAXXER said:


> computer science or finance = Easy money , but u gotta improve ur math skills


i have dyscalculia , i've never been good in any math subject.
but im still stuck in the dillema of choosing between
Job i enjoy or Job i dont enjoy but earns well


----------



## LOOKMAXXER (Sep 13, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> i have dyscalculia , i've never been good in any math subject.
> but im still stuck in the dillema of choosing between
> Job i enjoy or Job i dont enjoy but earns well


enjoying a job is a Jew Cope to stop us for being richer than them 
get a high paying job work for like 5 to 7 years , save money & then start ur own business something u enjoy 
that's what am gonna do


----------



## TITUS (Sep 13, 2020)

Medicine is pretty much raw memorization, the math is meme tier.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Sep 13, 2020)

Law,business,medicine


----------



## sytyl (Sep 13, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> yes, thats my biggest dillema.
> the best paying jobs here are slaving away in a cubicle 24/7 tier.


Office jobs are not so bad in europe, you guys have human rights and stuff. The horror stories of office jobs seem to mostly come from places like china/korea/japan or bad companies in the west mostly...

If you don't have good math skills then maybe something like law? It's very people oriented as well, my friend gets to tell at fat boomers all day basically as he describes it. You could also do IT which doesn't have as much math as cs, some IT jobs can be chill and well paying as well.

Maybe becoming a teacher too is an avenue you might want to explore, at least here they get paid well and have like 3 months off a year.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 13, 2020)

sytyl said:


> Office jobs are not so bad in europe, you guys have human rights and stuff. The horror stories of office jobs seem to mostly come from places like china/korea/japan or bad companies in the west mostly...
> 
> If you don't have good math skills then maybe something like law? It's very people oriented as well, my friend gets to tell at fat boomers all day basically as he describes it. You could also do IT which doesn't have as much math as cs, some IT jobs can be chill and well paying as well.
> 
> Maybe becoming a teacher too is an avenue you might want to explore, at least here they get paid well and have like 3 months off a year.


was thinking off something Media related tbh tbh


----------



## Flowey (Sep 13, 2020)

africancel said:


> That basically means you can't do most STEM or finance/business course.
> 
> Your best option is probably law if you intend on going to uni. Nursing or physician assistant are also good stable careers which don't require high iq.



You need chemistry classes in Nursing

Its kinda hard


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 13, 2020)

sytyl said:


> Office jobs are not so bad in europe, you guys have human rights and stuff. The horror stories of office jobs seem to mostly come from places like china/korea/japan or bad companies in the west mostly...
> 
> If you don't have good math skills then maybe something like law? It's very people oriented as well, my friend gets to tell at fat boomers all day basically as he describes it. You could also do IT which doesn't have as much math as cs, some IT jobs can be chill and well paying as well.
> 
> Maybe becoming a teacher too is an avenue you might want to explore, at least here they get paid well and have like 3 months off a year.


he can go the medical route or research or just pick something with less and easier math like chem


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Sep 13, 2020)

medical, dietician idk


----------



## bossman (Sep 13, 2020)

as the worlds best careers advisor, i can tell you th at investment banks and consulting firms don't give a shit about degree but the catch is you'll need to get into a top university and the key is getting internships. but you did say you wanna be a chef so culinary school??


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 14, 2020)

Flowey said:


> You need chemistry classes in Nursing
> 
> Its kinda hard


? jfl.


----------



## Donc0ck (Sep 14, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> What would be the best degree/study for someone who cant do basic math?
> @Patrick Baitman @Yuyevon @sytyl @Syobevoli @TRUE_CEL @MoeZart


Bachelor of do you want fries with that shit


----------



## Germania (Sep 14, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> What would be the best degree/study for someone who cant do basic math?
> @Patrick Baitman @Yuyevon @sytyl @Syobevoli @TRUE_CEL @MoeZart



Best degree for what? Safe aay to have a high salary? For intellectual stimulation? A job that is fun?


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 14, 2020)

Germania said:


> Best degree for what? Safe aay to have a high salary? For intellectual stimulation? A job that is fun?


thats my biggest dillema, the jobs/degrees i enjoy dont make a lot. the jobs i despise earn well tbh tbh


----------



## Germania (Sep 14, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> thats my biggest dillema, the jobs/degrees i enjoy dont make a lot. the jobs i despise earn well tbh tbh


which salary are you aiming for medium term? Then i can tell you some jobs.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 14, 2020)

Germania said:


> which salary are you aiming for medium term? Then i can tell you some jobs.


medium tier yeah.
Minimum loan here is 1500 euros


----------



## Germania (Sep 14, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Minimum loan here is 1500 euros


before taxes

You would be fine with 4000€ before taxes 2300-2500€ after taxes? Medium term, not directly after graduation, like in your early/mid 30s


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 14, 2020)

Germania said:


> before taxes
> 
> You would be fine with 4000€ before taxes 2300-2500€ after taxes? Medium term, not directly after graduation, like in your early/mid 30s


before taxes yeah. yeah that'd be a very nice income tbh


----------



## Germania (Sep 14, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> before taxes yeah. yeah that'd be a very nice income tbh


I have a degree in a social field an i earn that, 30yo. I know people who studied law, engineering, architecture, business administration etc. and earn less. Of course there is the possibility to earn a lot in these fields, but that doesn't mean that everyone does it. The only fields in Germany where you get 100% very good € are medicine and teacher. In all other fields there is also the possibility, but I see a lot of people who don't make it there.


----------



## 000 (Sep 16, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> What would be the best degree/study for someone who cant do basic math?
> @Patrick Baitman @Yuyevon @sytyl @Syobevoli @TRUE_CEL @MoeZart


Radians


----------



## Pumanator (Sep 18, 2020)

Wordt loodgieter of elektricien. Als je zzper kan worden en goed bent kan je meer verdienen dan een advocaat. Hoef je ook nauwelijks meer naar school toe en kan je op 19e ofzo stacks maken.

@Papabakvet 





__





Salaris voor Loodgieter (m/v) in Nederland


Het gemiddelde salaris voor een Loodgieter (m/v) in Nederland is € 2.781 per month. Lees meer over salarissen, arbeidsvoorwaarden, tevredenheid over salaris en waar je het meest kunt verdienen.



www.indeed.nl












Loodgieter kosten - [handig prijsoverzicht] | Homedeal


Heb je last van een lekkage of verstopping in huis? De loodgieter kosten zijn gemiddeld € 50 per uur. Bekijk op Homedeal je opties, prijzen + handige tips.




www.homedeal.nl




.








Enorm tekort aan loodgieters: ‘Ik race van huis naar huis en verdien heel goed’


In Nederland worden volop huizen gebouwd en verbouwd. De vraag naar goede vaklui is groot, maar particulieren komen maar moeilijk aan een loodgieter. ,,Als je een loodgieter nodig hebt, kan het zomaar zo zijn dat je drie tot vier weken moet wachten.’’




www.ad.nl





English:
Elektricien and plumbers make bank here in Holland and are in high demand. There are plumbers who make 8k a month.


----------

